
Amabrush Files for Insolvency - kensai
https://www.amabrush.at/blogs/news/important-information-regarding-amabrush-company
======
kensai
Had raised $5 million on Indiegogo. What a scam in hindsight...

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/amabrush-world-s-first-
au...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/amabrush-world-s-first-automatic-
toothbrush)

